# Bikers, show off your ride



## Twin Fist (Apr 26, 2011)

i'll start






2008 Kawasaki Nomad 1600


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm next...

2004 ZRX 1200R





















Michael


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't show you my bike as it ended in bits in my accident:







I also used to ride:

http://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/model/triu/triumph_bonneville_750_t140e_fin.htm


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

2007 Ninja650R that I just rode from Philly to Norfolk and back.
















(These pics are old- the lake in the background is Deep Creek Lake in Accident, MD- home of the Wisp ski resort)


----------



## crushing (Apr 28, 2011)

This isn't actually a picture of my bike, but it is very similar to my 1998 Klein Attitude Comp.  Same frame style / colors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 28, 2011)

From my Black Hills and Sturgis Trip in 2008


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I can't show you my bike as it ended in bits in my accident:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am in a similar boat

Sadly I can no longer show mine either but these are what I use to ride

Yamaha Seca 750






BMW 1100RT






And I have been kicking around the idea of buying either an HD 883 or a new Bonnevile or Scrambler.... I am currently trying to justify this based on gas prices...so far... the better half is not buying it.



crushing said:


> This isn't actually a picture of my bike, but it is very similar to my 1998 Klein Attitude Comp. Same frame style / colors.


 
But I do still have these


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 28, 2011)

Not one Harley rider among you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Not one Harley rider among you?


 
Soooooo you didn't see Rich Parsons' pics then

And if it makes yuo feel better this was what I had for a first bike... but to be honest I pushed it and fixed it more than I rode it


----------



## granfire (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not allowed to have one...but then again...driving a car around here you take your life into both hands...don't need to press my luck with less crumple zone and smaller siluette around here.

(but I see some toys here I would not mind having)


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 28, 2011)

The have had a couple bikes, and am now looking at them again.
I drive 26 miles each way to teach martial arts at one school, and I drive 14 miles each way to train at another school.
I currently drive a Ford Expedition, or a Honda Accord ex v6... I figure with gas going up I can almost blank the cost of the new bike I am looking at.
 I have to figure it out, but I am guessing I would be using the bike over the car to the tune of about 250 miles a week give or take.. I guess I need to figure out the mileage savings, but to be honest its an excuse and I think the wife understands that lol.

I think I am looking at the new ZX-10R or the YZF-R1... although the new Harley Fat Boys are looking fairly reasonable, but I think just out of my price range.. besides I know I would end up doubling the cost in aftermarket parts...

I was also thinking the new BMW S1000RR might be interesting but /shrug..


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 28, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Not one Harley rider among you?




I would only ride a harley if it was given to me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 28, 2011)

My missus would disagree, mate, but I am with you 100% on that one :tup:.  They sure do sound nice tho' ... when they are running  (and not as good as a Bonnie ).


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 28, 2011)

You know, this thread has me wondering ... could I get back on two wheels again?

I did ride after I recovered from my accident (borrowed a friends 400/4) but my nerve was gone.  I wonder if time has healed that?  Or the fact that I am middle aged now means I don't care about the size of my '***** stripe'?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 29, 2011)

Just in case the term isn't universal, the 'stripe' I was referring to above is the clearly worn area of the rear tyre where it has been in contact with the road.  If it's not very wide then you haven't been leaning over very far, which, in turn, means you haven't been going very fast - hence the name .


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Apr 29, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> I would only ride a harley if it was given to me.


Not even then... those things are too damn heavy and uncomfortable.  I'd give it to my dad- since they are old man bikes LOL




Sukerkin said:


> Just in case the term isn't universal, the 'stripe' I was referring to above is the clearly worn area of the rear tyre where it has been in contact with the road. If it's not very wide then you haven't been leaning over very far, which, in turn, means you haven't been going very fast - hence the name .


 Chicken strips :wink2:


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2011)

the wieght doesnt bother me, my 1600 is every bit as heavy as a Road King.

Since they became the "it" thing for middle age-older guys to go get to try and be cool, the price has gone up to STUPID levels. It is getting so no one can afford the damned things.

Plus, and I hate to say this, Harley's all look like they were designed in 1947

I dont like that.

this is my next bike:





I like something that looks like it was designed AFTER the Korean war.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2011)

So basically you want a two wheeled car


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2011)

I am old and brittle...i needs my comfort


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 29, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> I am old and brittle...i needs my comfort


 
man I am not a fan of the Victory vision touring bikes...


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2011)

is it just the styling?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> I am old and brittle...i needs my comfort


 
I'm old and brittle too... but not THAT old and brittle 

Actually I hate fairings and I hate not being able to see the front wheel, the BMW taught me that. Even with the extended windshield the wind came of the top of the thing and hit me right in the helmet and absolutely everywhere I went it sounded like I was in a continuous thunderstorm.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 29, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> is it just the styling?


 
ya I think so.
I am not big touring bike fan anyways, but If I had to get one I would still put the ultra glide, the goldwing, and the Rocket III above the the vision... but ya I dont see myself getting a touring style bike..
either a cruiser, or a rice rocket for me.

although one of the black belts for Gracie Barra here in San Diego has his Harley customized for racing, adn let me tell you its a beast, suspension, pipes, stabilizer, heads and pistons, that bike looks classic Harley but it is a beast, it wont win on the top end versus my ZX-10R, but it will beat the crap out of it off the line.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 5, 2011)

no more bikers on martial talk?

come on, i wanna see some scooters!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 5, 2011)

I'm surprised too, Johm; I thought there'd be more.  Then again, I used to 'move' in biker circles so I probably have a skewed view of how many of us there are :lol:.


----------



## Aikicomp (May 5, 2011)

Yes, me too. I was hoping to see a lot more bikes....oh well.

I guess I'll have to post my first smoker I had:

1975 H-2. 

Although red here, I re-painted it in a Corvette metalic blue, added chambers, .60 over piston kit, port work, carb work and a few other goodies. I'm really mad I never took a picture of it when it was completed. It was a very nice bike and I loved it.







Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 9, 2011)

Love the tank art-work *SD* :tup:.


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's mine:









Someone was asking *about gas mileage*.  My bike as a 96 cui motor + a 6 speed cruise drive (standard package), I get about 48-50 mpg on the freeway, and 42-45 mpg around town.

*About weight.*  My last ride was a HD electra glide, and was about 200 pounds heavier than my current ride.  That last bike was really made to go long distances on - cruise control.. abs.. cruise drive.. 6 gallon gas tank.. comfortable seat.. and LOTS of storage.  The eGlide is also made with "inverted front forks", which makes it really stable at slow speeds (it's also plenty stable at high speeds) - so it was easy to handle.  You just don't want to let it go over on you.. because lifting a bike that's in excess of 800 pounds can be challenging.

Years ago I had an Indian Chief - beautiful bike... but it broke down a lot.  It didn't have the saddle bags and tour pack, or the cruise drive, or the large gas tank... and yet that bike was heavier than my eGlide.  Go figure.

Any long distance bike is going to be heavy.  That's just the way it is.   My current ride though is a dream to ride.  It's got all the power I'll ever want + the overdrive gear for long trips.  It doesn't come with bags for a long trip, but I have throw over bags I can put on in minutes, and then I'm all set for a long trip.

*About reliability.*  Harley used to make really lousy bikes - the leaked oil and broke down a lot.  One of my early bikes was an Iron Head Sporty (HD).. I never could get that bike running right, and it was iffy whether it would start most mornings.  I sold that bike and rode Honda's for years.

Now days though Harley makes a very reliable bike.  I put about 150,000 miles on an old EVO (96 HD softail custom), and never did much beyond change the fluids.  The new Twin Cam motor is even more reliable... I've had 5 Harleys with that motor and never had a problem.

*About being "old guy" bikes.*  Probably true.  To each their own.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice and shiny, *Cryo* :tup:


----------

